# Dog is screaming at other dogs



## jujubee (Jul 15, 2015)

I have a 3 year old shelter pit bull who we have had for almost a year. He is a great dog in most areas except one. :angeldevi He has a very unusual reaction to other dogs when he is on a leash or going for a ride in the car. He makes a high pitched squeaky screaming noise that sounds like he is in pain, then he starts pulling my arm off to get closer to the dog. However he is not dog aggressive, he has been boarded and has been to daycare and he plays well with other dogs. As soon as he gets off the leash to play with the other dog or if he is able to smell the other dog the screaming stops. He does not scream around dogs he knows. This makes it very difficult to take him on walks. Any suggestions?


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Lol, I have a screamer too. I have *mostly* broken him of his reactivity, but every once in a while I still hear that lovely sound. 

I use focus commands to redirect my dog's attention from the trigger back to myself. The "watch me" command has really done wonders for us.

Take a look at this article: https://positively.com/victorias-blog/choice-training-working-with-a-leash-reactive-dog/


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha!!!!! I have one like that. But yes BCdogs is right  gotta teach correct focus


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Music to my ears LOL.......the day Rooster stops his screaming will be a sad one indeed!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

One of my girls is like that...just took some time and patience to teach her to stop reacting when I correct her.


----------



## dogma (Aug 3, 2015)

Michaela is like that, too, and adds leaping 2 or 3 ft off the ground as part of her repertoire. I've been working with 'Watch me' and read Patricia McConnell/Karen London's Feisty Fido booklet, which gives a few more things to do with leash reactive dogs.


----------

